# Aftermarket Lug Nuts Question



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I just wanted to check before I ordered some aftermarket lug nuts (Gorilla Lug Nuts) for my winter wheels. I'll be using the steelies, so I am assuming these use a 60* Bulge Acorn?
The ones I am looking at are capped, not open like the factory lug nuts. They have an overall length of 1.36"....is this long enough? (I don't want to bottom out the stud in the lug nut). They also have a 2" version, but I don't think that would be required?
21133BC is the part number from Gorilla that I'm looking at for anyone interested.
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

IIRC my aftermarket lugs are also 1.5" long. They're not giants, that's for sure. 

Good idea on capped lugs instead of open. That will save the studs a little wear and tear.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I also figure the capped would help prevent rust, though the little bit of antiseize that I put on there helps too I'm sure.

I didn't didn't know if the 1.36" would bottom out or not...I'm guessing they wont, but figured someone else has tried these already?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

60* Bulge Acorn is correct. I also bought the 1.5" capped lugs, but in black to match the steelies and they work fine. I don't know if the 9/32" length difference with the Gorilla Lug Nuts will be a problem but I'm sure that if you contact Gorilla they will be able to answer you.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Where did you guys buy your lugs and what brand? I just called Gorilla (liked their products in the past) but they do not have an application guide and were no help. I don't want to chance it and spend $40 on lug nuts that don't fit.

I used these on my HHR SS and they worked fine, but who knows if the stud lengths are any different.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Why don't you take a lug nut off and measure so you know?


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Because I have an LTZ, so the rim thickness is likely thicker on my rims, than on the steelies.


----------

